# Protool und WinCC parallel zu WinCC Flex installieren?



## eYe (1 Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich habe bisher immer nur mit WInCC FLexible 2005 gearbietet und habe nun gleich 2 Projekte mit zwei anderen Siemens Visus. Zum einen ein Protool Projekt und zum Anderen ein WinCC Projekt.

Nun meine Frage:

Kann ich diese 3 Programme alle parallel auf meinem Rechner installiert haben, oder gibt es dabei Probleme?

Werden WinCC und Protool Projekte auch in Step7 eingebunden?


thx, eYe


----------



## JesperMP (1 Dezember 2008)

Für Protool kann ich sagen das ich habe WinCC Flex und Protool installiert, and beide sind integriert in STEP7.
Ich habe Projekte wo es gibt WinCC Flex und Protool HMI's neben einander.

Für WinCC weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Ralle (1 Dezember 2008)

Ja, das geht.
WinccFlex 2008, WinCC6.2, ProTool
Aber da laufen dann 2 SQL-Server und @DB9.


----------



## eYe (3 Dezember 2008)

So habe Protool nun stabil parallel zu WinCC Flex laufen.
Ich muss sogar sagen das mich Protool in Sachen Geschwindigkeit begeistert, wenn ich das eingebundene Projekt anklicke öffnet es sich in vielleicht 10sec, bei WinCC Flex geh ich nachm öffnen immer erstmal Kaffee trinken 
Und auch das generien der Runtime geht sowas von fix, wirklich angenehm.

Protool war doch sicher kein Siemens Produkt sondern irgendwoher eingekauft, oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2008)

@eYe:
Ich bin auch immer noch ein großer ProTool-Fan. Es hat auch noch ein paar andere Vorzüge  ... es stürzt z.B. auch nicht regelmäßig ab und man muß auch nicht um es betreiben zu können regelmäßig die temporären Daten löschen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## eYe (4 Dezember 2008)

Eine Sache hat mich nur gewundert, ich habe auf meinem Rechner nur die Lizenzen für WinCC Flex 2005 und Step7 und dennoch konnte ich nach der Installation das in Step7 eingebundene Protool Projekt öffnen und bearbeiten.

Braucht man für Protool keine Lizenz, bzw. nur für die Runtime?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Dezember 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Braucht man für Protool keine Lizenz, bzw. nur für die Runtime?



richtig, nur die runtime benötigt eine lizenz. damals war die S-welt noch in ordnung


----------



## eYe (4 Dezember 2008)

Oh man, nun verstehe ich endlich warum alle wieder Protool zurückhaben wollen !!!

PRO :TOOL:


----------

